# Nighthawk Grp Recon



## Chad (Dec 6, 2010)

I picked this up at the SAR show in Phoenix. It was a bit of an impulse purchase - I have always wanted a semi-custom 1911 w/ light rail and a clean slide(no forward cocking serrations etc.) .







I fired 150 rounds today; 100 230gr BVAC and 50 230gr fmj. I experienced two malfunctions that were shooter induced - slide failure to lock back on the last round. The cause was my offhand grip was too high putting down pressure on the slide release.

This target was mid way through the shooting session, offhand at 10yds, 10rd groups on the corners and 26 rds center. I have a tendency to shoot left with a new handgun, I can usually clear it up after a few range sessions.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 6, 2010)

I own one. It's somewhere herer on SS.

Congratulations !!!

I don't use the ACP mags that NH supplies, use the Wilson or Chip Mcormack.

If you experienced a mal fuck with your trigger hand than your not gripping the pistols correctly. Trigger finger thumb should be resting on top of off hand thumb knuckle and on the safety. :cool:


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice, what does something like that run?


----------



## Centermass (Dec 7, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I own one. It's somewhere herer on SS.
> 
> Congratulations !!!
> 
> ...



Said the man who heard "SNAP" as he racked the slide.........lol (Sorry Scoot, couldn't resist  )


----------



## Chad (Dec 7, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Nice, what does something like that run?



That one was $2250.00, after a bit of haggling, w/ light, case and two mags.
I think it is an older series or limited run, rear sight, trigger and slide are different from the one on the website.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 7, 2010)

Centermass said:


> Said the man who heard "SNAP" as he racked the slide.........lol (Sorry Scoot, couldn't resist  )



Y'all suck !!


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 7, 2010)

Chad said:


> That one was $2250.00, after a bit of haggling, w/ light, case and two mags.
> I think it is an older series or limited run, rear sight, trigger and slide are different from the one on the website.



Your's has the 10-8 sights. Mine are Novaks.  I chose those when I placed  my order.

I like the 10-8's better than the Novak, especially if they'd get around to some Tritium inserts.


----------



## Seajack (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful handgun. Sounds like a nice purchase, congrats!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 7, 2010)

Man, I'd drive down to Tucson just to fondle that fine fire arm!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice piece alright.


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 22, 2010)

I want one of those NH Enforcers.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 22, 2010)

Nighthawk makes great stuff.  $2250 was a steal, especially with the light included.

I'm guessing you were using a thumbs-forward grip and your support hand thumb was resting on the slide release?  That's just a technique issue.  It's certainly an equally valid approach to both thumbs on the safety, and for me, works better as you can arrest lateral movement with the support thumb.

My next 1911 will be a Nighthawk, but it'll be awhile since I just bought another HK45.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 22, 2010)

I won't under any circumstances use a Weaver grip on a semi auto pistol ever again.

It's just wrong on so many levels.  Try showing up to a Larry Vickers or Paul Howe course and grip your semi auto with a Weaver grip.......................

You'll get the most out of your money for the course due the fact that your going to recieve more one on one time with them than anyone in their instuctor history. :cool:

The more contacts points on the pistol the more control of recoil and trigger squeeze. It's just that simple.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, what he said 

A Vickers or Lamb course is in my future in 2011, preferably both.


----------

